# How Fat Is Too Fat



## Frognut (Jan 31, 2005)

I Have 3 Leucs that eat everything they see (PIGS!) they are very active even when they have eaten all their food, they serch for more under every leaf/stone :shock: . They are almost as big around as they are long.

How Much Is Too Much? :?:


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2005)

I have no experience with leucs, but I've read that they tend towards obesity when adults. as fat around as they are long sounds pretty big.


----------



## ManofMusic (Aug 31, 2004)

Just chiming in here...mine are the exact same way . Is this unique among leucs at all, or are other species known for their voracity? It's just so tempting to keep putting flies in there just to get them to go crazy lol...


----------



## bgexotics (Feb 24, 2004)

I do have overweight azureus who now only get fed every 2-3 days. My juvenile leucs are voracious feeders. If I feed the frogs in the next tank, I have to feed them because they will jump at the glass trying to get at the fruitflies.


----------

